# Question avant achat Ipad mini



## yateich (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Question peut être con , mais je me me lance quand même

Je vais peut être acheter un Ipad mini , mais , je n'ai pas le WIFI , alors est il possible d'utiliser l'Ipad sans internet ?

Merci


----------



## xtof.2x (4 Novembre 2012)

Intérêt très limité sans connexion. Attends la fin du mois et prends un 3G avec un forfait data, ou utilise des hotspots wifi...


----------



## Silverscreen (4 Novembre 2012)

On peut installer les apps via iTunes mais l'intérêt d'un iPad sans internet est très limité : c'est essentiellement un appareil de consultation. Or, les infos à consulter, il faut bien les trouver quelque part...


----------



## Titov (4 Novembre 2012)

Hors la maison ou une zone WIFI publique, tu peux aller sur internet, voir tes emails, télécharger les mises à jours, tweeter ou facebooker... faire tout avec le partage de connexion avec ton iPhone en 3G.

Vérifie si ton abonnement le permet et ton forfait data (minimum 1 Go). Sinon ça marche très bien et tu évites un nouvel abonnement chez ton opérateur.

Par contre avec l'iPad mini sans la 3G intégrée, je crois qu'il n'y a pas la puce GPS.

Or l'iPad mini peut devenir un superbe GPS dans ta voiture.


----------



## endavent (5 Novembre 2012)

Je confirme : l'Ipad mini Wifi ne possède pas de puce GPS.

Prends donc un modèle 3G avec un abonnement adéquat, au moins il te sera utile


----------

